# Evap?



## sherrie123

Took a Tesco test and this has came up? I think I'd be about 9dpo according to my clue app


----------



## mummyto3

ummm id try another test hunni as there only half a line x good luck x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hmmm. Definitely try another test hon I can only see half a line. 
Try a pink dye test like first response


----------



## sherrie123

Took another one yesterday it was a first response and bfn so definitely an evap


----------



## justonemore31

Yeah that looks like an evap


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would test again. Good luck :)


----------

